# Rubik's Cube Mona Lisa



## splinteh (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was in San Francisco and luckily stumbled upon this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ob0E3JpXag

Enjoy!

It was made out of a lot of cubes. I'm not sure how many. The cubes looked like those tiled dollar store cubes.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Samania (Aug 30, 2010)

looks pretty sweet, but it would be nice if you zoomed out


----------



## splinteh (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry about that. There was a lot of people


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 30, 2010)

but can it cut corners?


----------



## Chrish (Aug 30, 2010)

You put a lot of effort into those tags! 

But that was cool


----------



## Rook (Aug 31, 2010)

Reminds me of Eric and Sarah's cube-made artwork.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2010)

Rook said:


> Reminds me of Eric and Sarah's cube-made artwork.


we constructed one too 



Spoiler


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7837

PS: 1888th post yay!


----------



## splinteh (Aug 31, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7837
> 
> PS: 1888th post yay!



But my video is the real deal.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 31, 2010)

splinteh said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7837
> ...



but I can't see it.

EDIT: I can it now, but Huskyomega's is better.
The cubes used are mini cubes that is speedcube-able, and you could actually buy the painting. Also there's a video of the making process recorded.


----------

